# Altima Se R Commercial?



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Whats up guys. A costumer came to my shop the other day and said they saw an Altima se r commercial, when they first came out. Thats new to me. Is he crazy or something I missed. Thanks guys


----------



## ALT-SER (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't recall seeing a comercials, but there was a nice full page ad, by Nissan, in Motor Trend that caught my eye a about a year ago.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

check it out...

http://www.********.com/nissan-vids/altima-funkytown.mov


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Page cannot be displayed it tells me.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

There was one, very rarely shown, I mean rarely!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

just google it... you will find it.


----------



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

wats up guys.. yea i remember the commercial, i saw it once or twice.. it was nissan and there shift advertising.. it was Shift_The Funk .. it was actually kinda stupid i think, it had people dancing to disco music in the SE R .. Maybe that was Nissan's way of keeping it to a minimum from people buying it lol, bad advertising.. But that article in Motor Trend was good, it had that "why did the chicken cross the road.." joke


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

www.nissancommericials.com ------------every nissan/infinti commercial for every car ever


there was also an artical i came across on why they pulled an SE-R commercial off air in june 05 do to its content....i could not copy and paste it and didnt feel like writing it down sorry


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Page can not be displayed. I always have shit luck with this thing.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.n-i-c-o-club.com/commercials.shtml

scroll down to altima...altima se-r funkytown.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

take out the - 's


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Still no luck maybe im using a bad version of internet explorer.version 6.0.abunch of other numbers.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Its lame anyways... they could have done better...


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I wasted an hour of my time for this! Yeah it could have been better.


----------

